# Phragmipedium Jerry Dean Fischer



## Phragmatic (May 11, 2009)

This is Phragmipedium Jerry Dean Fischer (sargentianum X Memoria Dick Clements) 









Enjoy!


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2009)

Cool!!! Amazing red colour!!!! Nice shape!!


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

First one I've seen! thanx. 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## goldenrose (May 11, 2009)

:clap: with that parentage, I would expect what I see! :clap:


----------



## John M (May 11, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## CodPaph (May 11, 2009)

very very nice color


----------



## Hien (May 11, 2009)

Extremely nice in color & shape.
Probably one of the best in color in my opinion.
Even the color of the pouch. Very desirable


----------



## Gilda (May 11, 2009)

:drool:Stunning color & form !!:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2009)

Gilda said:


> :drool:Stunning color & form !!:clap:


I agree!


----------



## toddybear (May 11, 2009)

Such a deep red!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2009)

toddybear said:


> Such a deep red!


My thought, also.


----------



## phrag guy (May 11, 2009)

very nice Denis


----------



## JeanLux (May 12, 2009)

that really is some red!!! Jean


----------



## Jorch (May 12, 2009)

that's INTENSE! :clap:


----------



## e-spice (May 12, 2009)

Pretty amazing!

e-spice


----------



## mkline3 (May 12, 2009)

That is so intensely colored! Good job,


----------



## Ernie (May 12, 2009)

Blah, that's not red enough for me.  

-Ernie


----------



## Drorchid (May 12, 2009)

That one turned out very nice! Is this one that you made? I originally made the cross, and we named it after Jerry's father (Or Jason's Granddad).

Robert


----------



## Phragmatic (May 12, 2009)

Hi Robert

I knew it would kept your attention! This one is from Jean-Pierre. It`s blooming for the first time this spring. I`ve has been growing it in a cool greenhouse (12C at night and 18C during the day) to see how dark the flower would get (the photo was taken at that time in March). Since then, it has been moved to a warmer greenhouse (18C at night and 21C during the day) and the new flowers are almost as dark as the first one but a bit smaller.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2009)

Ooooooh, I can't wait to get into Canada!


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2009)

Very nice, almost looks like wax.


----------



## raymond (May 13, 2009)

very nice color


----------



## Greenpaph (May 13, 2009)

Wow! Blood red!

great!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2009)

I like the interesting way the color dips into the pouch.


----------



## Elena (May 14, 2009)

Incredible colour, even the spike is red. Gorgeous!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 17, 2009)

Wow! That one turn very nice! I really like it!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 17, 2009)

Phragmatic said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> I knew it would kept your attention! This one is from Jean-Pierre. It`s blooming for the first time this spring. I`ve has been growing it in a cool greenhouse (12C at night and 18C during the day) to see how dark the flower would get (the photo was taken at that time in March). Since then, it has been moved to a warmer greenhouse (18C at night and 21C during the day) and the new flowers are almost as dark as the first one but a bit smaller.



Almost all the crosses I have made with that colorful 4n sargenteanum are showing that very nice coloration.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

I'm going to upstate NY next weekend, but I'm checking the tournament schedule for when an event is in Montreal so i can find my way to JP Faust's!


----------



## Hien (May 17, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Almost all the crosses I have made with that colorful 4n sargenteanum are showing that very nice coloration.



I think your cross is superb. 
My parents live in Montreal, however my father thinks that I have too many plants already, so he is no help:sob:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful color. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2009)

Hien said:


> My parents live in Montreal, however my father thinks that I have too many plants already, so he is no help:sob:



Don't worry, when I go to Canada I'm making 2 stops and I'll pick you up a couple of goodies!


----------



## Hien (May 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Don't worry, when I go to Canada I'm making 2 stops and I'll pick you up a couple of goodies!


:drool::drool::drool:Are you planning to visit Vietnam as well?:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2009)

Not enough vacation time!


----------

